# For Sale 1972 Thiokol IMP 1404



## QTS

1972 Thiokol IMP 1404 model with a Ford V4 engine.  Runs and drives with no issues.  Tires, rear drive wheels hace been changes are new. Fuel pump/filters, carburetor, just changed/rebuilt.  Has heater, 2-way radio, large aluminum tool box mounted on rear, seats have no rips or tears in them.  Comes with original Thiokol single axle trailer with good tires and trailer brakes.  Unit has 368 original hours, feel free to give me a call if you have any other question on it.  Asking $8,900. Thanks for looking Bryan 714-697-3490.


----------



## treeeman00

where are you located


----------



## QTS

Fontana California


----------



## QTS

treeeman00 said:


> where are you located



Fontana California


----------

